# Should I add 2 rotary turbine vents to roof to reduce summer heat?



## pcumming (Sep 29, 2011)

Should I add 2 rotary turbine vents to roof to reduce summer heat?
Should I add 2 rotary turbine vents to roof to reduce heat?

Goal: Reduce heat in attic. Attic probably about 1200sq feet-a guess. House is 2 story 2400 sq feet.

House is in Charlotte, NC and the summers can get quite hot with the heat index. House is 12 years old. Brick front, vinyl siding.

The vents that reside in the attic are (non clogged-clean) soffit vents and several ridge vents. In the attic are 2 furnaces and 2 AC units.

I do not want to make things worse but rather better or in this case cooler in the attic to help keep the upstairs of the home cooler. AC units are fine, sized right and not leaking.

I am getting a new roof soon via insurance due to hail/wind damage.

I was wondering if adding 1-2 rotary turbine vents and/or a foil radiant barrier on attic sloping joists would benefit me in the summer months?

I certainly do not want to create a vacuum situation where cool air might be pulled from house into attic.

Thanks so much for any informed input
I appreciate it

Sincerely
Peter


----------



## havasu (Sep 29, 2011)

Your house should not be able to draw the cool interior air into the attic. if so, you have a bigger problem. Yes, turbine vents work well, but IMHO, a thermostatically controlled electric ridge vent exhaust works better. They also now sell solar powered electric exhaust (Costco sells them for ~ $200) but I've read a few complaints on their lack of power.


----------



## Deckape (May 28, 2012)

Adding 2 rotary turbine vents to your roof should help a lot! I had a house that was slightly smaller (1100 SF) with gable end slatted vents inline with prevailing winds. The heat buildup was awful! I put 1 rotary vent in it, and was very satisfied with the results. This house is in South Central Kansas where summer temps hit in the 100's for weeks at a time. I also discovered that I needed to 'bag' the turbine with a 42 gallon trashbag and cover the gable end vests in the winter to keep heat in the house. We had no loss of cooling when the vents were opened up, in fact it help keep the house cooler, requiring less AC use. I think you will like the change, just don't forget to cover them during winter.


----------

